# AU band colors



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Do certain suppliers sell AU bands in different colors for the same year. I have seen 07 birds with dark yellow bands and some with grey bands. Any idea?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can't say I've ever seen AU bands in two different colors in the same year? Maybe you were mistaken about a band being AU, maybe a custom band with AU printed on it for an individual? Got me stumped!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I caught a bird today with an AU 07 band and it is dark yellow. A Jedds band.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Grim,

Thank you for helping this lost bird.

Have you posted the band number on 911 pigeon alert?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The AU bands for each year are one color. Different clubs or organizations or individuals can, for extra $'s, order THEIR bands in any color that they want. So, the answer is yes. It IS possible for AU bands for the same year to be a different color. The same goes for the IF bands.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I want different colored bands. I don't like the red at all. It makes it hard to tell if a baby actually has a band on it's foot or not.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> I want different colored bands. I don't like the red at all. It makes it hard to tell if a baby actually has a band on it's foot or not.


Like you can just take them off and exchange them for a different color.   When we order next years bands, we'll get a different color and you can pick up the tab on the extra charge.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Grim, Jedds bands are most of the time a different color AU than our normal AU bands....... Put up with the Red.. Most of my life the bands were just Alum. bands all silver colored & guys/gals today would ***** like crazy trying to read them..... Happy


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I for one miss the old alum bands lol!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I for one miss the old alum bands lol!


This makes two of us. I still have some breeders that were banded with aluminum bands. Getting up there this will probably be their last year with me.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

does anybody made a homemade bands that made of aluminum with custom made stickers name and number on it covered with cleared plastic hose???


----------

